# p_line



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

i gave pline a shot and diden't like it. anyone else try it????


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

When did you use it? Temps below freezing? Some of the co-polymer lines or hybrids (mono/flouro) seem to get stiff when the temps are below freezing. I normally use silver thread AN-20 (cold weather formula) during the winter. I tried Cabela's brand hybrid line (it was cheap for a big spool) and found that it stiffens when it's cold.

The more flourocarbon content that a line has, the more it will sink and the less limp it will be, compared to straight mono. When it gets cold, the limp factor becomes an issue.


----------



## Sir Gallon Hat (Sep 1, 2005)

8lb. Yes it has some memory, but it's strong, smooth and I prefer it over fluorocarbon unless gin clear. I never leave home without it.


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

I use 4 and 6 # Pline as a tippet and have never had a problem with it , I think it works very well in cold temps and has great knot strenght

Why did you not like it ???


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

I spooled up 6# and used it on sat. It seem like it had a lot of memory and I kept getting Knoted up around the spool, I caught a few fish on it and it held up fine and so did the knot, it was just the memory that was killing me. Maby I spooled it up wrong!!!! temps were around 30 and the water was clear, I went up to conn


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

joe01 said:


> I spooled up 6# and used it on sat. It seem like it had a lot of memory and I kept getting Knoted up around the spool, I caught a few fish on it and it held up fine and so did the knot, it was just the memory that was killing me. Maby I spooled it up wrong!!!! temps were around 30 and the water was clear, I went up to conn


You may have too much on or it may have gotten twisted while spooled. It also gets worse when the guides are iced up. I came up with this complicated way to spool up. If you'd like PM me and I'll tell you how.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I agree that P-Line has quite a bit of memory campared to other line, especially in cold weather. I have been using Siglon with P-Line for tippet and it is a great combo.


----------



## exexec (Apr 12, 2004)

They are several types of P-line. Which one were you using?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I always use flurocarbon for tippet material. I do not use the coated P-Line as it is not as invisible as the 100% fluro. Steelhead in clear, low water conditions require as much stealth as you can provide.


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

I was getting a lot of ice up on the eyes,(exexex) I think it was the 100%florcarbon or something like 80% I'll let you know tommrow I have to check, at work right now. I know its made in Japan.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

i tryed p line, i dont use it for steelhead but i use it on my bass rods, i used fluorocarbon for steelhead, didnt like it that much, i found me line seagur, but 


fluorocoated is works excellent on my bass reels, low memory and visability and its real strong, and it doesnt hurt the wallet as much


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

joe01 said:


> I spooled up 6# and used it on sat. It seem like it had a lot of memory and I kept getting Knoted up around the spool, I caught a few fish on it and it held up fine and so did the knot, it was just the memory that was killing me. Maby I spooled it up wrong!!!! temps were around 30 and the water was clear, I went up to conn


Joe01
I don't think you did anything wrong , once I filled a whole spool with fluorocarbon and It was nothing but a NIGHTMARE , same problem you are having , Then I learned it was best used as a tippet ever since them it has been wonderful , no problems , I have used Seagaur Grand Max my first year it is also very good tippet , but VERY pricey and you cannot buy it in the bulk filler spool ..my second year steelheading I used Vanish as a tippet and I don't care what anyone says It worked fine for me in 4 and 6 # them a friend introduced me to Pline floro and I am not switching , the 4 # is AWESOME in low and clear conditions and In cold temps and has great abrasion resistance 
hope you don't give up on the Pline 
Fish On !!!


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

This is the Pline that I use 100% fluorocarbon it cost roughly $14.00 to $16.00 dollars depends on where you buy it


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

i use seagaur grand max, yes it is expensive but ive never used better line, i wish they made it in a big spool but itd be like 50 dollars or so


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Fish On said:


> This is the Pline that I use 100% fluorocarbon it cost roughly $14.00 to $16.00 dollars depends on where you buy it



.... of my bed..lol...


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

steelheader007 said:


> .... of my bed..lol...


Sorry Man did not mean to clutter your bed up ..LOL!!!! I will get that chestpack right off there ...LOL

When are you coming up to crash and fish ????
I feel a Pontoon float trip coming on


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

This past summer I talked to a very knowledgable fisherman at a major Eastern PA flyshop here is what he had to say and I do agree 

1) It is extremely slippery. When crimping split shot to it, the shot winds up on the head of the fly in one or two casts. This is unacceptable.
2) *The half life of fluorocarbon material is measured in thousands of years. Each piece of the stuff that we leave in a tree or stuck to a rock will be around until the nth generation of our descedents. It will literally outlast the tree it is in, although maybe not the rock. This is about as bad as it gets environmentally*.
3) Its cost. As a dealer I love selling fluorocarbon since it triples my profit per spool compared to regular nylon. As a flyfisher, it would also triple the cost of tippet to me--and as I have previously stated on this thread, I change tippets a lot.
* It is much more difficult to knot securely than mono

and this

The main advantage of flourocarbon is that its supposed to have the same refractive index as water, making it more invisible. To me, mono is better. The reason is that flourocarbon is too stiff and has more memory, while a good mono line is limp. Limpness is important for casting and tangle resistance for spin-fishermen and for getting a drag-free drift for fly fishermen. Flourocarbon line also sinks much more than mono, bad for dry flies but good for subsurface techniques, but in my limited experience having to use an extra shot is worth it to avoid the disadvantages of flouro. Also, flourocarbon doesn't stretch. The problem with this is that the stretch is needed to absorb the shock of a hookset or a running or head shaking fish. Even though the breaking point listed can be accurate for both, a 4 lb mono line is effectively much stronger than a 4 lb flourocarbon. If your worried about breakage on fish, then you'll have to fish heavier flouro than you will mono, and that sort of defeats the purpose of keeping fish from seeing it anyway. I never understood why they market no stretch as a good thing. I guess for the sparkle boat bass fishermen crowd, you can feel hits better. Its never been a problem for me with mono even with a spinning rod, and with the fly rod you mostly see, not feel, hits or a strike indicator move. I guess it could be slightly advantagous if you commonly fish nymphs without an indicator. They also market flourocarbons as more abrasion resistant. I guess I'll believe that one, but I've never noticed a difference.


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

Fish On said:


> Joe01
> I don't think you did anything wrong , once I filled a whole spool with fluorocarbon and It was nothing but a NIGHTMARE , same problem you are having , Then I learned it was best used as a tippet ever since them it has been wonderful , no problems , I have used Seagaur Grand Max my first year it is also very good tippet , but VERY pricey and you cannot buy it in the bulk filler spool ..my second year steelheading I used Vanish as a tippet and I don't care what anyone says It worked fine for me in 4 and 6 # them a friend introduced me to Pline floro and I am not switching , the 4 # is AWESOME in low and clear conditions and In cold temps and has great abrasion resistance
> hope you don't give up on the Pline
> Fish On !!!


Fish On, I used vanish in the fall and really like it, I picked up the same Pline for $7.99 at Dicks thay had a sale. I went to Rodmakers and they were selling it at $18.00. I stoped useing Tippet after I lost biggest fish of the year(Fishing Qurks). I should give it a try useing it as a tippet. I might just go back to Varinsh, I'am going to head up to Ash-tabula_this weekend if the rivers aren't blow out. If your going to be up that way send me a PM. Thanks everyone for info.


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

joe01

when you where useing it for tippet what type of knot were you useing for the line to line connection when you were losing the fish ??

Fish On!!!


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

I use too knots, One is the old fishermans knot. Loop the line twice through the eye and then rap the line 5 times around main line and insert line into both hoops and the eye pull to make knot. Take the line and pull it through the eye of the hook or small swivel rap the line 7 times around the main line and pull the line through the loop and the eye.  that was hard, does it make sence to anyone but me


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I have not experienced Knot failure at either the tippet to mainline connection or at the hook eye. I use the blood knot or double uni-knot for tippet to main, depending on how ambitious and in a hurry I am. Uni is faster for me but the blood seems smoother. A simple clinch knot at the hook eye but plenty of saliva lube and a slow draw down. Plenty of lube and fast draw equals a weakened knot with either fluro or mono. I also use the same knots for tipppet to braided line connection and a single uni to attach leader to leadcore that has the lead removed in the connection area plus a drop of glue.


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

Knot failure has been my biggest problem this year!!!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

joe01 said:


> Knot failure has been my biggest problem this year!!!


1)What line are you using?

2)What knot(s) are you using?
a) At the tippet to main line connection
b) At the hook eye

3)Are you tying them wet (what is you lubricant?) or dry?

4)Is the knot breaking or slipping (untying)?

5)If you are using jigs or other lures that have the eye sealed with the 
finishing material;
a) Are you cleaning the eye completely so no sharp edges of 
uncleaned material remain?
b) Do you re-tie the knot after fighting a large fish or pulling the hook 
out of a snag?

There is a lot to be considered when experiencing knot failure but there is always a logical answer including old or defective line. A simple line test is to tie a palomar knot (one of the strongest knots) onto a typical hook or lure you that you use. Mount the hook in a vise or hook it to a stationary object. 
Now apply steady pressure to the line line a fish would exert while making a run. Next apply some abrupt pulls (jerks) as a fish would when shaking it's head. If possible, do this with your rod held at 45 to about 80 degrees and the drag set as it would be when fishing. You should be able to promote the same failures you have been having. Either the knot will fail where it goes through the eye or at the point in front of the knot.


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

it the knot braking, There are a few I need to start applying, Make a new knot after snags and fish. And Use more lub on the knot. I change my line evey month, I fish at least 4 days a week. Or when the woman starts making my ears ring.... I use Varinsh just spooled up Pline, and a few others. I allwasy still have some of the knot left on the line


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

Joe01

It was good talking to you , this is the knot I was talking about 

This is the knot I use to do my line to line connection it has worked real well for me , just wet the to knot before you slide them together 

Fish On !!!


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

Fish on thaks for the picture, I was making my knot wrong. I'll have to go home tonight and work on puting that knot together. It was good to talk to you too. There is a lot still learn and any help would be great. Thanks joe


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

That knot Fish On showed is the easiest to tie two lines together. It's very effective, too. I actually don't even wet the knot before I pull it tight and I rarely have it fail on me. To me it's all in the drag. After I set the hook on a fish, I usually loosen the drag some immediately. When I used to lose a lot of fish, it was always right after the hookset and that immediate burst from the fish. Then after the first couple of bursts I'll tighten the drag a little more.


----------

